# Heinz vs. French's ketchup



## jd_1138 (Jun 28, 2016)

We always buy Heinz, but I think I will buy French's from now on.  It has sugar in it and not high fructose corn syrup like Heinz.

I am not a huge ketchup eater.  French's mustard is my fave condiment, and Hellman's mayo is my 2nd fave.  Sometimes I make fresh cut fries and squirt some ketchup on the side to dip them in.  Or a ketchup/mayo mix.

Wife puts ketchup on everything like a little kid would do.


----------



## Addie (Jun 29, 2016)

Heinz makes with and without sugar or fructose corn syrup. I buy the without. A bonus for diabetics. It is called *Simply Heinz*.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 29, 2016)

Addie said:


> Heinz makes with and without sugar or fructose corn syrup. I buy the without. A bonus for diabetics. It is called *Simply Heinz*.



*Simply Heinz* contains 4 grams of sugar per tablespoon, the same as French's and most other brands of ketchup.  I use *Heinz Reduced Sugar* which contains 1 gram of sugar per tablespoon, it also contains sucralose and costs about twice as much.  I guess it's a case of pick your poison! 

Heinz Reduced Sugar Ketchup 13oz | Heinz Ketchup


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 29, 2016)

To us, ketchup is ketchup is ketchup and there's not much difference, unless we go to the trouble of making some from scratch for something special.  We don't really use much of it at all.  I'd say our main use is putting some in meatloaf, as well as making a glaze with worchestshire sauce for the top of meatloaf.  A bottle of ketchup lasts a LONG time here.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 29, 2016)

+3 on Simply Heinz

It's better tasting than the original stuff


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2016)

We buy whatever is on sale. I don't notice a difference in taste. High fructose corn syrup (a fructose-sucrose mixture) has gotten a lot of bad publicity, but it's not really very different from table sugar or honey. The name simply indicates that it has a higher ratio of fructose than regular corn syrup. 

http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/88/6/1716S.full


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 29, 2016)

I buy regular Heinz.  I use ketchup on eggs, burgers, meatloaf, fries.  HFCS doesn't bother me either, it's just sugar.  I would be interested in doing a comparison taste test between Heinz and French's though.  Many like Hunt's better, I've never cared for it.

Will have to try the Simply Heinz.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 29, 2016)

Aunt Bea;1471277I use [B said:
			
		

> Heinz Reduced Sugar[/B] which contains 1 gram of sugar per tablespoon...



I use it, too, and don't notice any difference in flavor between this product and the regular version.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2016)

We're not big ketchup users. I buy a smaller bottle and have to keep checking the expiration date to be sure it's still OK.  At that consumption level, we stick with the taste we like.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 29, 2016)

Now that the kids are mostly out of the house, I use little ketchup.  I've even run out and not noticed I didn't have any!  I buy Heinz.  I agree with Andy in that we use it so seldom that the sugar content is negligible for us.  HFCS can make the blood sugar spike faster than regular sugar so I tend try to limit it in foods but you can't get away from it totally it appears if you buy any mass produced food products.


----------



## Addie (Jun 29, 2016)

jennyema said:


> +3 on Simply Heinz
> 
> It's better tasting than the original stuff



Simply Heinz came about due to the uprising about corn syrup as an additive. It still beats the original.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 29, 2016)

I haven't seen French's ketchup yet, but I have tried Heinz screaming yellow mustard.


----------



## Addie (Jun 29, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I haven't seen French's ketchup yet, but I have tried Heinz screaming yellow mustard.



I have a very large jar of their yellow mustard in my fridge. I very seldom use mustard. And when I do it is usually Guilden's dark brown. The yellow was given to me after the last party we had down in the Community Room by Management. Pirate uses it. They also gave me a large jar of Simply Heinz Ketchup. Now that I will use.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm even less of a mustard fan that I am a ketchup fan.  I used to buy Gulden's but had repeated issues with the squirt bottle so I switched to French's for both yellow and brown. 

Mayonnaise, on the other hand, is very important!  Hellmann's - nothing else will do.


----------



## kleenex (Jun 29, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> *Simply Heinz* contains 4 grams of sugar per tablespoon, the same as French's and most other brands of ketchup.  I use *Heinz Reduced Sugar* which contains 1 gram of sugar per tablespoon, it also contains sucralose and costs about twice as much.  I guess it's a case of pick your poison!
> 
> Heinz Reduced Sugar Ketchup 13oz | Heinz Ketchup




Put less ingredients in and jack the price up big time....  Brilliant!!


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm the same as you rare ketchup users.  I rarely use it except for meatloaf.  Meatloaf absolutely requires it.  What I have in the fridge ATM is Hunt's.  It's fine.


----------



## Addie (Jun 29, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> I'm even less of a mustard fan that I am a ketchup fan.  I used to buy Gulden's but had repeated issues with the squirt bottle so I switched to French's for both yellow and brown.
> 
> Mayonnaise, on the other hand, is very important!  Hellmann's - nothing else will do.



I grew up on Caines Mayo and still use it to this day. (A New England brand) It cost less than Hellman's and with a coupon or two, I really save money. If I can't find a coupon in the flyers or in Coupons.com I go directly to the site and print them out there. I only buy it when it is on sale. And the coupon makes a huge savings in the end.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 29, 2016)

I prefer Simply Heinz ketchup, French's yellow mustard, Gulden's spicy brown mustard and Olive Oil Miracle Whip salad dressing. Miracle whip has sweetness, spices, and a personality, while mayonnaise just has grease.


----------



## Addie (Jun 29, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I prefer Simply Heinz ketchup, French's yellow mustard, Gulden's spicy brown mustard and Olive Oil Miracle Whip salad dressing. Miracle whip has sweetness, spices, and a personality, while mayonnaise just has grease.



I have never had the Olive Oil Miracle Whip. Right now I have three large jars of Cains I have to use up before I buy another one.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jun 29, 2016)

I*am* a mustard fan.  Guldens was always my go to mustard until I found Woeber's Reserve.  I have no use for French's whatsoever.

I have never had the privilege of  tasting Caine's Mayo.  I wish I could.  I am picky when  it comes to mayo.  Unless I stumble upon something better I'll stick with Hellman's.


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 29, 2016)

Heinz Ketchup, French's mustard, Miracle Whip instead of mayo (for SLoB's reasons) - those are my preferences.  I use a lot of ketchup making my own BBQ sauces - it gives a bit of a flavor jump start over tomato sauce.  

I will use regular mayo and other types of mustard when called for in some recipes.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 29, 2016)

I end up buying ketchup, mustard, and mayo from Winco and they rarely have any variety in what they offer. Just for the heck of it though, I'll check Trader Joe's when I go there this month and see what they have.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 29, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> We buy whatever is on sale. I don't notice a difference in taste. High fructose corn syrup (a fructose-sucrose mixture) has gotten a lot of bad publicity, but it's not really very different from table sugar or honey. The name simply indicates that it has a higher ratio of fructose than regular corn syrup.
> 
> Straight talk about high-fructose corn syrup: what it is and what it ain't



I've found that there are die hard fans of Heinz, nothing else will do.  

Like you I buy whatever is on sale.  Right now I have store brand version of "Simply Heinz", I'm fine with that.  We don't use a ton of ketchup, maybe 2 bottles a year, although it could be more if we babysit a friend's kid more.  The last time he (2 years old) and Rob were making farting noises with the bottle and laughing hysterically, then Rob was feeding him the ketchup so as not to waste it.  I don't think that we're equipped to be parents...


----------



## bakechef (Jun 29, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> I'm even less of a mustard fan that I am a ketchup fan.  I used to buy Gulden's but had repeated issues with the squirt bottle so I switched to French's for both yellow and brown.
> 
> Mayonnaise, on the other hand, is very important!  Hellmann's - nothing else will do.



Hellmann's hands down is my favorite, no other commercial mayo comes close.  There are very few things that I'm brand loyal to.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 29, 2016)

I use Heinz to make my own barbecue sauce and some dressings, but beyond that, I don't use it much just plain. I can't stand yellow mustard, but cook a lot with Dijon. Only Best Foods mayo will do for us..Helman's east of the Rockies. That nasty sweet Miracle Whip is a mayo mutant and actually a dressing.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jun 29, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I use Heinz to make my own barbecue sauce and some dressings, but beyond that, I don't use it much just plain. I can't stand yellow mustard, but cook a lot with Dijon. Only Best Foods mayo will do for us..Helman's east of the Rockies. That nasty sweet Miracle Whip is a mayo mutant and actually a dressing.



I agree with you 100% about Miracle Whip.  I can't abide the stuff.  It's overly sweet and overly processed looking and tasting.  I know folks for whom nothing but Miracle Whip is acceptable.  They say that Hellman's looks gross and curdled to them.  It's funny that people have such strong feelings about mayo but it's so.


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 29, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I use Heinz to make my own barbecue sauce and some dressings, but beyond that, I don't use it much just plain. I can't stand yellow mustard, but cook a lot with Dijon. Only Best Foods mayo will do for us..Helman's east of the Rockies. That nasty sweet Miracle Whip is a mayo mutant and actually a dressing.



Yellow is the only kind of mustard that belongs on a hot dog.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 29, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Yellow is the only kind of mustard that belongs on a hot dog.



Only ketchup belongs on a hot dog, never mustard.


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 29, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Only ketchup belongs on a hot dog, never mustard.



Only in California!


----------



## Addie (Jun 29, 2016)

Even the ball park gives you a choice. They recognize that not everyone has the same preference.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 30, 2016)

Sheesh, Rick and I are just playing Addie.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 30, 2016)

Both ketchup and yellow mustard belong on *my* hot dog  And mustard, ketchup and dill pickles on my burgers. That's just how I likes it :woot:


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 30, 2016)

No ketchup on my dog, yellow mustard and sweet relish only!  Ketchup is for burgers.


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 30, 2016)

There are so many ways to adorn a hot dog.  There are typical regional preparations, some that are a bit odd to me, but normal to others.  I don't like a dog with stuff piled too high, because it can no longer be eaten in the hand as a sandwich.  For me it ceases being a hot dog if it has to be eaten with fork and knife.  

I can take a bit more of a pile on a burger because the shape of the bun allows one a little more latitude.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> No ketchup on my dog, yellow mustard and sweet relish only! Ketchup is for burgers.


 
You're my kind of girl, at least for the hot dog.  Ever tried YM and SR on a burger?  It's PDG too.  Craig always leaves a couple of burgers without cheese for me so I can have them that way.  Unless we're doing blue cheese burgers and mushies, that's pretty much the only way I eat them fresh off the grill.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 30, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> You're my kind of girl, at least for the hot dog.  Ever tried YM and SR on a burger?  It's PDG too.  Craig always leaves a couple of burgers without cheese for me so I can have them that way.  Unless we're doing blue cheese burgers and mushies, that's pretty much the only way I eat them fresh off the grill.




Oh yeah.  I'll load my burgers!  I'm a hot dog purist though.  Maybe some kraut along with the YM and SR.

Mmm, blue cheese and mushroom burgers,


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 30, 2016)

Not a Blue cheese fan, but I do love me my Swiss cheese and mushroom burgers. 


We had been using up the abundance of Heinz packets that come with our take-out grocery store fish - they include packets of tartar sauce and Heinz with each order. Normally  "What is on Sale" ketchup is our usual brand.  When I needed to buy ketchup, the little store with the Fetch app had Heinz on sale 2/$5, 2/$4 with Fetch. I also got to use the $1 off coupon that came in a flyer. Two 24-oz (28-oz?) bottles of anything for three bucks is a good deal to me. I just hope we use all that ketchup up before we die... *RP* and *Kayelle*, I think homemade BBQ sauce is in my future, too.



Addie said:


> I grew up on Caines Mayo and still use it to this day....


You can have the jar in my basement. I made the mistake of buying two when I found the on sale/use a coupon deal. In MY opinion, Cains in nasty stuff. I'd rather use Miracle Whip all the time. 



LizStreithorst said:


> ...I have never had the privilege of  tasting Caine's Mayo.  I wish I could.  I am picky when  it comes to mayo.  Unless I stumble upon something better I'll stick with Hellman's.


You can race Addie for my unopened jar!  Have you ever tried Duke's? I understand a lot of southern cooks prefer that brand. When we vacationed in Asheville, I bought a jar. It was good, tasted almost like Hellman's, but I still prefer Hellman's - probably because it is what I grew up w...wait,  I grew up with Miracle Whip I have used since I got married. 



Kayelle said:


> ...Only Best Foods mayo will do for us..Helman's east of the Rockies. That nasty sweet Miracle Whip is a mayo mutant and actually a dressing.


I felt the same way you do, *Kayelle*, until Chief Longwind said something about MW and coleslaw. I never liked my homemade coleslaw  (didn't like coleslaw most of the time but Himself likes it), so I always coughed up the outrageous amount of money the grocery store charges for their in-store made stuff...which is probably mass-produced by someone else anyway. Then Chierf said something about shredded cabbage, MW, ice and other things I've forgotten. Now I basically mix shredded cabbage and a shredded carrot (or, sometimes, radishes) with MW and a little sprinkle of celery seeds. We both like that, and it is way cheaper than anything I would buy in the store. One jar of MW lasts forever that way. Good thing, too, since I'm pretty sure a jar of MW would make it through a nuclear blast. 

In our house, hot dogs and burgers have a long line of toppings to pick from. I like *Bertman's Ball Park mustard* and dill pickle relish - no sweet in my house ever. Himself likes *Plochman's yellow mustard* and raw diced onions. We've never seen either of them in MA, so we keep sneaking it across the state line when we make trips back from OH. Just as long as MA doesn't install border crossing guards we should be OK.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 30, 2016)

> You can race Addie for my unopened jar!   Have you ever tried *Duke's?* I understand a lot of southern cooks prefer  that brand. When we vacationed in Asheville, I bought a jar. It was  good, tasted almost like Hellman's, but I still prefer Hellman's -  probably because it is what I grew up w...wait,  I grew up with Miracle Whip



Geeze, I ordered *Duke's* mayo and got three jars of it because someone said it was better than the best. Half the first jar was thrown out, and the other two jars are still in the garage all these years later. Anyone can race over here for those also.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 30, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Only in California!



Not even in California!  Mustard on the hot dog. Save the ketchup for the fries. Even a Chicago dog, fully loaded, doesn't have ketchup!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 30, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Geeze, I ordered *Duke's* mayo and got three jars of it because someone said it was better than the best. Half the first jar was thrown out, and the other two jars are still in the garage all these years later. Anyone can race over here for those also.


Give them to the food bank. Hungry people aren't that picky.


----------



## Silversage (Jun 30, 2016)

When I lived in North Carolina, Duke's was big.  I tried a small jar, but never went back to it again.  I actually prefer Kraft Mayo over Hellman's - it's creamier.  Hellman's always looks a little curdled.  I grew up on Miracle Whip, and still use it on some things, mayo on others.  

Ketchup, relish, onions on hot dogs. 
Mustard and sauteed onions on brats.
Swiss cheese, sauteed mushrooms & barbecue sauce or Peter Luger's steak sauce on hamburgers.


----------



## Addie (Jun 30, 2016)

LizStreithorst said:


> I*am* a mustard fan.  Guldens was always my go to mustard until I found Woeber's Reserve.  I have no use for French's whatsoever.
> 
> I have never had the privilege of  tasting Caine's Mayo.  I wish I could.  I am picky when  it comes to mayo.  Unless I stumble upon something better I'll stick with Hellman's.



Liz, Caines is not as thick as Hellman's. As a result, it is easier to spread so you use less. And it has a lighter flavor. Did you ever have a mayo sandwich as a kid? My kids loved them. And when at a friends house, they would never eat one because it wasn't made with Caines. They would rather break up their playtime to come home and use the Caines. Then they would head out the door with a few of them in hand. A silly, stupid sandwich, but my kids loved them.

If you are ever in the New England area, any supermarket will have it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 30, 2016)

Addie said:


> Liz, Caines is not as thick as Hellman's. As a result, it is easier to spread so you use less.



I have never found any mayonnaise difficult to spread


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 30, 2016)

I found the Cains seemed greasy, unless that's what you mean by smooth, Addie. It also had a faint plastic flavor, if I remember correctly. Not interested in tasting it again to be sure.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 1, 2016)

Ketchup is the one condiment I don't like.  I can't remember the last time I bought it, maybe 15 years ago or so. I usually have chili sauce in the fridge that I kind of use as a sub. I like that a little better, especially on the rare occasion that I make battered and fried shrimp or shrimp cocktail. 

For mayo, it's only Best Foods.  I used to like Miracle Whip now and then on sammies, but haven't bought it in decades.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 2, 2016)

Long, long ago, I was in a restaurant ad they served something called Hunt's (or Heinz or some brand) Special Ketchup and it was delicious. Never saw it again and I still can't remember what brand it was. 

To me, most ketchups taste alike, so I try to go with the one with the least amount of sugar.

California girl here...not only mustard, but ketchup, cheese, and onions on a hot dog. Never did like chili on hot dogs, though.


----------



## Addie (Jul 2, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> Ketchup is the one condiment I don't like.  I can't remember the last time I bought it, maybe 15 years ago or so. I usually have chili sauce in the fridge that I kind of use as a sub. I like that a little better, especially on the rare occasion that I make battered and fried shrimp or shrimp cocktail.
> 
> For mayo, it's only Best Foods.  I used to like Miracle Whip now and then on sammies, but haven't bought it in decades.



Shrimp without cocktail sauce? Is there such a thing? 

The only thing I like on my hot dog is relish.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 2, 2016)

Ya got me there, Addie.  I meant to say *cocktail sauce.   *It comes down to either having a bottle of ketchup *and* a jar of prepared horseradish (which loses it's kick soon) to make my own on rare occasions, or just buying a bottle of cocktail sauce to keep on hand.  I go the easy way.


----------



## jd_1138 (Jul 2, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Long, long ago, I was in a restaurant ad they served something called Hunt's (or Heinz or some brand) Special Ketchup and it was delicious. Never saw it again and I still can't remember what brand it was.
> 
> To me, most ketchups taste alike, so I try to go with the one with the least amount of sugar.
> 
> California girl here...not only mustard, but ketchup, cheese, and onions on a hot dog. Never did like chili on hot dogs, though.



I'm originally from California too (San Francisco Bay Area), and the proper way to dress a dog is mustard (Stadium Mustard from Ohio), onions, and jalapenos.  

Just kidding.  But that is how I like mine.  But seriously, you are an actor?  That's cool.  What restaurant was the ad for?


----------



## Addie (Jul 2, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> Ketchup is the one condiment I don't like.  I can't remember the last time I bought it, maybe 15 years ago or so. I usually have chili sauce in the fridge that I kind of use as a sub. I like that a little better, especially on the rare occasion that I make battered and fried shrimp or shrimp cocktail.
> 
> For mayo, it's only Best Foods.  I used to like Miracle Whip now and then on sammies, but haven't bought it in decades.





Cheryl J said:


> Ya got me there, Addie.  I meant to say *cocktail sauce.   *It comes down to either having a bottle of ketchup *and* a jar of prepared horseradish (which loses it's kick soon) to make my own on rare occasions, or just buying a bottle of cocktail sauce to keep on hand.  I go the easy way.



I do keep forgetting that emoticon with the wink.  But then I do have a valid excuse today. I just got released from the hospital and I am not saying what kind of hospital.


----------

